

Show HN: Track the movies that you watched. (Rally on Rails entry) - carlosgaldino
http://65.39.226.138/

======
nandemo
I've been looking for a website that does that (I sometimes rent movies that
I've already seen but had forgotten about). But I don't have a twitter account
so I won't try yours.

~~~
carlosgaldino
Yeah, the app had to be developed during 48 hours so I thought using Twitter
for login would be better for me and also for users that don't want to fill
forms and stuff.

But don't worry, I'm planning to add a way for non-Twitter users access it
too.

